# Question on my New Grill



## JKsionska12 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello all,

I am new to the forum but not to Grilling or Smoking. I recently was able to buy a new 4 burner Stainless Steel Grill with a back burner and smokers box (wont be using this feature) I picked this up at a Estate sale for $100. I figured for the size, weight (at least 300 lbs) and shape it was worth the investment. It has "The Source" on the front. I did some digging and found it is a Grand Hall 6305LP. I was able to get 4 replacement burners for only $70. The unit overall is in rather good shape, no real rust that can't be cleaned up and only need to replace 1 wheel.

I wanted to know if anyone has any information on this grill model or company. There is not much out there which scares me. But for $170 total investment I think I can make it worth wild.

Any information would be very helpful.


----------



## Dipesh (Feb 9, 2017)

Grilling is fun. I just use simple grill for grilling  this one looks Cool


----------



## bten (Mar 9, 2017)

looks like not many parts available.  If you need something, looks like the best way is to mearsure and find a matching piece.

https://www.clagrills.com/allgrillparts/grand_hall/grand_hall-model-6305lp.htm

Bten


----------

